# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  حقایق شگفت انگیز و عجیب علم فیزیک

## khatereh 2

فيزيك بدون شك علمي شگفت انگيز است. ذراتي كه وجود ندارند در احتمالات به حساب مي آيند، و زمان متناسب با سرعت حركت شيء تغيير مي كند. نشريه تلگراف، 10پديده عجيب از اين عجايب در علم فيزيك را با كمك تعدادي از كاربران توئيتر و كيهان شناسي به نام «ماركوس چاون» ارائه كرده است كه در ادامه از نظرتان مي گذرد.
خورشيد مي توانست از موز ساخته شده باشد
خورشيد بسيار پرحرارت است زيرا وزن چند ميليارد ميليارد ميليارد تني آن گرانش عظيمي به وجود مي آورد كه در نتيجه هسته ستاره را تحت فشاري غيرقابل تصور گذاشته و در نتيجه فشار بالاحرارت فوق العاده توليد مي كند. در صورتي كه به جاي گاز هيدروژن از ميلياردها ميليارد ميليارد تن موز استفاده مي شد نيز همان ميزان فشار و در نتيجه همان مقدار حرارت در خورشيد به وجود مي آمد. با اين حال با افزايش حرارت، اتم ها با بخش هاي مختلف ساختار ستاره يي برخورد كرده و انرژي اتمي را به وجود مي آورند كه در اينجا تفاوت ميان حضور هيدروژن و موز در ساختار خورشيد آشكار خواهد شد.
تمام ماده يي كه نسل بشر را به وجود آورده است در يك حبه قند جا مي گيرد
در اتم ها، 9999999999999/99 درصد فضا، خالي است و به همين دليل در صورتي كه تمامي اتم ها را به گونه يي به هم بفشاريم كه فضاي خالي ميان آنها از بين برود، يك قاشق چايخوري يا حجمي برابر يك حبه قند از اين ماده حدود پنج ميليارد تن وزن خواهد داشت: وزني 10 برابر مجموع وزن تمامي انسان هايي كه در حال حاضر در جهان حضور دارند. اين در واقع همان پديده يي است كه در ستاره هاي نوتروني رخ مي دهد و وزن آنها را تا حد غيرقابل باوري افزايش مي دهد.
آينده مي تواند گذشته را تغيير دهد
شگفتي جهان كوانتوم به اثبات رسيده است. آزمايش دو جداره كه نور را در دو حالت موج و ذره به اثبات مي رساند به اندازه كافي عجيب و غيرقابل تصور است به خصوص زماني كه اعلام شود مشاهده نور مي تواند آن را از موج به ذره يا برعكس تبديل كند. اما پديده هاي عجيب تر اين جهان پس از آزمايش «جان ويلر» فيزيكدان در سال 1978 خود را نمايان كرد. آزمايش وي نشان داد مشاهده يك ذره در زمان حاضر مي تواند سرنوشت ذره مشابه ديگري در گذشته را متحول سازد. طبق آزمايش دو جداره در صورتي كه هر يك از پرتوهاي نوري خارج شده از يكي از شكاف هاي صفحه آزمايش را مشاهده كنيد، در واقع پرتو را مجبور كرده ايد خصوصيات ذره يي به خود بگيرد و اگر به هدف برخورد پرتو چشم بدوزيد خصوصيت موج گونه به پرتو نور بخشيده ايد. اما در صورتي كه پس از عبور پرتو نور از شكاف به مسيري كه از آن ناشي شده است، چشم بدوزيد آنگاه است كه پرتو نور مي تواند در هر دوحالت شكل بگيرد. به بياني ديگر زمان حال بر گذشته پرتو نوري تاثير گذاشته است. اين آزمايش در آزمايشگاه تنها چند صد هزارم ثانيه به طول مي انجامد، اما در مشاهده نورهاي ناشي از ستاره هاي دوردست نيز صدق مي كند. در واقع مشاهده اكنون ستاره هاي دوردست مي تواند گذشته چند هزار يا ميليون ساله آنها را تغيير دهد.
تقريباً همه جهان گم شده است
مي توان به جرات گفت حدود 100 ميليارد كهكشان در جهان هستي وجود دارد كه هر يك از آنها از 10 ميليون تا 10 تريليون ستاره را در خود گنجانده اند. خورشيد زمين در مقايسه با اين ستاره ها يكي از كوچك ترين و ضعيف ترين ستاره ها به شمار مي رود و حتي مي توان نام كوتوله زردرنگ را روي آن گذاشت. در واقع در جهان هستي مقادير ترسناك و عظيمي از ماده مرئي وجود دارد كه انسان تنها قادر به مشاهده دو درصد از آن است. وجود اين مقدار ماده به دليل نيروي گرانش آنها پيش بيني مي شود و ماده تاريك نيز كه مقدار آن شش برابر جرم ماده مرئي تخمين زده مي شود بخش نامرئي جهان را تشكيل داده است. به گزارش مهر به نقل از منابع علمي جهان وجود انرژي تاريك به عنوان بخشي ديگر از جهان كه در واقع مابقي جهان را تشكيل داده است، موضوع را پيچيده تر خواهد كرد. اين نوع انرژي با گسترش سريع جهان در ارتباط است و به همراه ماده تاريك همچنان ناشناخته باقي مانده است.
جسم مي تواند سريع تر از نور حركت كند نور نيز هميشه بسيار سريع حركت نمي كند
سرعت نور در خلا300 هزار كيلومتر بر ساعت است با اين حال نور هميشه در خلاحركت نمي كند. براي مثال نور در آب با سرعتي يك سوم سرعت گفته شده حركت مي كند. در واكنش هاي اتمي برخي از ذرات به سرعت هاي بسيار بالايي دست پيدا مي كنند كه بخشي از سرعت نور است و در صورتي كه از ميان رابطي كه سرعت نور را خواهد كاست عبور كنند، در واقع مي توانند سريع تر از نور حركت كنند. چنين پديده يي درخششي آبي رنگ از خود به وجود مي آورد كه به «تشعشعات شرنكوف» شهرت دارد و با بمب هاي صوتي قابل مقايسه است. كمترين سرعتي كه تاكنون براي نور به ثبت رسيده است 17 متر بر ثانيه يا 61 كيلومتر بر ساعت بوده كه به واسطه عبور از ميان روبيديوم منجمد با حرارتي برابر صفر مطلق ايجاد شده است. اين ماده در اين حرارت در حالتي به نام چگالش «بوز- اينشتين» قرار دارد.
سياهچاله ها سياه نيستند
به طور حتم سياهچاله ها بسيار تاريكند اما سياه نيستند، زيرا اين پديده ها درخشان بوده و به آرامي نور خود را در تمامي طيف هاي نوري از جمله نور مرئي به اطراف منتشر مي كنند. اين تشعشعات كه «تشعشعات هاوكينگ» نام دارد نور خود و جرم سياهچاله ها را به تدريج كاهش داده و با از دست دادن منبع جرم سياهچاله ها تبخير مي شوند. به گزارش مهر به نقل از منابع علمي جهان، سياهچاله هاي كوچك در مقايسه با جرم شان و نسبت به سياهچاله هاي بزرگ تر با سرعتي بالاتر از خود نور منتشر مي كنند و بر همين اساس در صورتي كه برخورددهنده بزرگ هادرون براساس برخي نظريه ها از خود ميكروسياهچاله هايي توليد كند، آنها به سرعت تبخير خواهند شد و دانشمندان پس از آن قادر خواهند بود بقاياي تابش هاي آنها را مشاهده كنند.
تعداد نامحدودي نويسنده مطلب را نوشته و تعداد نامحدودي خواننده آن را مي خوانند
براساس مدل هاي استاندارد كيهان شناسي جهان مرئي با تمامي ميلياردها كهكشان و تريليون تريليون ستاره هايش تنها يكي از بي نهايت جهان هايي است كه مانند حباب هاي صابون در يك اسفنج در كنار يكديگر قرار گرفته اند. به دليل بي نهايت بودن آنها مي توان هر تاريخچه ممكني را برايشان در نظر گرفت. اما تعداد تاريخچه هاي ممكن براي اين جهان ها متناهي است زيرا تعداد محدودي پديده و تعداد محدودي نتيجه در بر داشته اند. تعداد اين پديده ها بسيار زياد اما متناهي است، پس همين پديده عيني و كنوني كه نويسنده اين مطلب نوشته و شما آن را مي خوانيد، بايد بي نهايت بار در زمان رخ داده باشد. شگفت انگيزتر از آن اين است كه بدانيم نزديك ترين همتاي ما در چه فاصله يي از ما قرار گرفته است. اين فاصله عددي برابر 10 به توان 10 به توان 28 متر تخمين زده شده است كه در صورت علاقه مندي به محاسبه آن مي توانيد از عدد يك و 10 ميليارد ميلياردميليارد صفر در برابر آن استفاده كنيد،
تصور بنيادين از جهان مسوول گذشته، حال و آينده آن نيست
براساس نظريه نسبيت خاص چيزي به نام اكنون، گذشته يا آينده وجود ندارد و قالب هاي زماني به يكديگر وابسته اند زيرا همه هستي در سرعتي برابر در حركت است. درصورتي كه انسان با سرعتي كاملاً متفاوت در حركت بود شاهد پير شدن زودهنگام يكي از نزديكان يا دير پير شدن وي نسبت به ديگران مي بود.
ذره مي تواند به صورت آني روي ذره ايي در آن طرف جهان تاثير بگذارد
زماني كه يك الكترون با همتاي ضدماده خود يا پوزيترون روبه رو مي شود، هر دو در درخشش كوچكي از انرژي خنثي شده و دو فوتون از اين برخورد متولد مي شود. ذرات زيراتمي مانند فوتون ها يا كوارك ها يك ويژگي به نام اسپين دارند كه به مفهوم چرخش است. اين ذرات در واقع حركت چرخشي ندارند، اما به گونه يي رفتار مي كنند كه انگار در حال چرخشند. جهت اسپين فوتون ها در زمان تولد در برابر يكديگر است و در نتيجه خنثي مي شوند. با توجه به رفتارهاي غيرقابل پيش بيني كوانتومي، گفتن اينكه كدام فوتون در مسير چپ گرد و كدام يك در مسير راست گرد حركت خواهد داشت، غيرممكن است و در واقع تا زماني كه يكي از آنها مشاهده نشود، هر دو در هر دو جهت حركت خواهند داشت اما به محض اينكه يكي از آنها مشاهده شود جهت راست يا چپ گرد را به خود گرفته و به هر جهتي كه حركت كند، همتايش در مسير متضاد آن حركت خواهد كرد. اين واقعيتي است كه در آزمايش ها به اثبات رسيده است.
هرچه سريع تر حركت كنيد سنگين تر مي شويد
در صورتي كه بسيار سريع بدويد به صورت لحظه يي و نه دائم، سنگين وزن خواهيد شد. سرعت نور مرز سرعت در جهان است در اين صورت زماني كه جسمي با سرعتي نزديك به نور در حركت است و شما به آن نيرويي وارد كنيد، به سرعت آن نخواهيد افزود بلكه تنها به آن انرژي اضافي وارد كرده ايد كه اين انرژي بايد در جايي قرار بگيرد. بهترين مكان براي قرارگيري اين انرژي جرم جسم است. براساس قانون نسبيت جرم و انرژي با يكديگر برابرند پس هر چه انرژي وارد شده بيشتر باشد، جرم افزايش پيدا خواهد كرد. البته اين افزايش وزن در انسان قابل چشم پوشي بوده و در عين حال غيرقابل انكار است.

----------

